# Anyone has used newer 500w photo studio lighting kit?



## Foxtrot_01 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello all,
It's been a while. I have a home studio in STL with mostly flashpoint strobes, beauty dish and soft boxes. I am flying back to Miami for the holidays were I have a place and I really don't want and can't take any of my lighting equipment, I was thinking of getting a kit for under $200 and I found this one below from neewer, I was wondering if anyone had any experience or had any opinions on it. It's two lights and soft boxes I can take a off camera flash for the hair light for a 3 light set up. The reviews seem positive on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/Neewer-Lighting-Carrying-Portrait-Photography/dp/B017UC4GX2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 21, 2016)

Lighting fixtures are a lot less important than the bulbs, that's where you should focus your spending and your comparisons. The bulbs provided with kits (if there are any) are not going to be the best bulbs out there, they will just be there to make the fixtures they are selling work.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Lighting fixtures are a lot less important than the bulbs, that's where you should focus your spending and your comparisons. The bulbs provided with kits (if there are any) are not going to be the best bulbs out there, they will just be there to make the fixtures they are selling work.


Not sure what you mean by this:  The images show they come with both flash tubes and modelling lights, and while I agree they're not of the highest quality, and thus probably not the most colour accurate, they'll do the job for the home-hobbyist.  I doubt that you will find a higher-quality flash tube that will fit these.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2016)

It's likely to be decent, lower-end consumer gear.  The colour temperature probably won't be stable or accurate, but that can mostly be accounted for by shooting raw and correcting.  Considering that the entire set costs less than a single flash tube for most higher end units, you can guess where the overall quality will be, but if all you want is a cheap, fill-in set for a short time, sure, this will probably do.


----------

